# germinating spruce



## dafunk (Apr 17, 2008)

wondering if anyones got any tips for germinating some Serbian spruce.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is an old experiment that details optimum germination conditions. I hope it helps. Read the materials and methods section.


----------



## dafunk (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks! ill give it a shot and let you know how it goes.


----------

